# [important] I Really..really need Your help About T-Shirt Fulfilment Service??



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dear all forum members,..

i'm sorry if this thread annoying,.. but i'm just a noob and startup ebay seller in T-shirt bussines, please help me in 2 of my theread here:

1. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t196719.html

2. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t194238.html


For number 1, 

in fact I was just curious about it, because I have plans to sell that type of product on my website later.

For number 2, 

in fact I've got the answer. But, can you recommend any other service like my description in the thread that you know??


There is one more question, Whether you are familiar with this website:

Print Aura – DTG Printing Services

I saw on google, the website always on the first page of Google for the keyword "T-Shirt DTG fulfillment Service". Are they reliable?? . I ask this because I can not find a review about them on this forum.

So, any body know it?? or use their service??

Plase ,..i need your REVIEW here,..

Sorry if this thread bothers you,. but I really need your help ...

I hope all of you do not mind ..

thanks


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

hey..?? i write printaura URL at this forum and it's change with it's head title??

What is it exactly??

LOL??..

Some ome , any one please reply ...


----------

